# /usr/src for older releases (6.4)



## mickesommar (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi

I need the /usr/src for FreeBSD 6.4. I have an old WRAP (http://www.pcengines.ch/wrap1e203.htm) board, try to get it installed with NanoBSD (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/nanobsd/).

I remember that I got it working with FreeBSD 6.4. The newer relapses don't have ready-to-user installation files.

I have downloaded the DVD from: http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/6.4/, but the src directory is empty.

I can find packages and ports, but not /usr/src.

Do any one have any ideas how to download the /usr/src ?

// Micke


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2016)

You'll have to use Subversion: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/6.4/

Note that a current ports tree is most likely not going to work, FreeBSD 6.4 has been End-of-Life since November 2010 so it's not supported any more.


----------

